

The World's Most Complicated Rube Goldberg Machine - wallflower
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/engineering/gonzo/the-worlds-most-complicated-rube-goldberg-machine

======
cuchoperl
My favorite RGM is still OK Go's <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w>

The one in the article seems too electrical for me.

